# مررت بجواري



## 𐎓𐎁𐎄 𐎍𐎍𐎅 𐎀𐎃𐎚𐎗1

Hi and السلام عليكم

How do you say in al-Fusha: I passed by slave girls. Can you say مررت بجواري (jaariyah is the singular of jawaaree)?


----------



## Ali Smith

You can say either مررت بِجَوَارٍ or مررت بِجَوَارِيَ. In both cases the word "slave girls" is مجرور.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Bijawariya makes sense but what about jawarin? Why does it have tanween?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> Bijawariya makes sense but what about jawarin? Why does it have tanween?


اسم منقوص


----------



## WadiH

Is جواريَ recognized as valid? I thought جوارٍ was the only option.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I thought so too. I thought الياء المفتوحة would be used if the word is definite: الجواري or جواريَ فلانٍ.


----------



## Ali Smith

What about عَوَامِلَ, which is the مجرور form of عَوَامِل?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> You can say either مررت بِجَوَارٍ or مررت بِجَوَارِيَ. In both cases the word "slave girls" is مجرور.


مررتُ بجواريَ أحمد.
مررتُ بجوارٍ.


----------



## Ali Smith

Romeel said:


> مررتُ بجواريَ أحمد.
> مررتُ بجوارٍ.


No, this is wrong. It should be مررت بجوارِيْ أحمد, just like you say مررت بمساجدِ أحمد and not مررت بمساجدَ أحمد.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> What about عَوَامِلَ, which is the مجرور form of عَوَامِل?


What about it? I don’t follow, I thought we were talking about المنقوص?


Ali Smith said:


> It should be مررت بجوارِيْ أحمد,


I don’t know about actually writing the سكون on the ياء, I’ve never seen it written this way - it’s usually left without anything written on it, but yes, if it were both مضاف and مجرور then الكسرة مقدّرة.


----------



## Sadda7

Ali Smith said:


> What about عَوَامِلَ, which is the مجرور form of عَوَامِل?


Because it's نكرة and ممنوع من الصرف because it's منتهى الجموع. I know you were not asking.


Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t know about actually writing the سكون on the ياء


I think he's just showing that there is no harakah.



Ali Smith said:


> مررت بِجَوَارِيَ





WadiH said:


> Is جواريَ recognized as valid? I thought جوارٍ was the only option.


If I'm not wrong, this is only when جواري is considered اسم علم.


----------



## WadiH

عوامل is not منقوص as Maha said.

For جواري the final radical of the root has been omitted, so the diptote rule no longer applies and you just have a tanwiin in place of the omitted yaa.


----------



## Sadda7

WadiH said:


> عوامل is not منقوص as Maha said.


Of course, and no one said عوامل is منقوص.


WadiH said:


> For جواري the final radical of the root has been omitted, so the diptote rule no longer applies and you just have a tanwiin in place of the omitted yaa.


It depends on which you see preceded which (المنع من الصرف قبل الحذف أو العكس), see the attached picture. 
And جواري is considered ممنوعة من الصرف in grammar books, just like ليالي and غواشي that's why the تنوين that happens on omission  is called تنوين العوض and not تنوين الصرف.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I read something similar, but I didn’t mention it because it seems to me that the end result is the same, or did I misunderstand?


----------



## WadiH

Sadda7 said:


> Of course, and no one said عوامل is منقوص.



Just explaining to Ali why عوامل was not relevant.



Sadda7 said:


> It depends on which you see preceded which (المنع من الصرف قبل الحذف أو العكس), see the attached picture.
> And جواري is considered ممنوعة من الصرف in grammar books, just like ليالي and غواشي that's why the تنوين that happens on omission  is called تنوين العوض and not تنوين الصرف.



That’s basically the same as what I said?  The ya that would normally take a fatha has been omitted and replaced with a tanwiin.


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> No, this is wrong. It should be مررت بجوارِيْ أحمد, just like you say مررت بمساجدِ أحمد and not مررت بمساجدَ أحمد.


ما أعرفه أن الياء لا تسكن (كتابةً) ولا تكسر فضربك المثل بالمساجد في غير محله

لكن عودا على بدء قولك أننا نستخدم جواري بدون إضافة هو قول غير صحيح


----------



## WadiH

Romeel said:


> ما أعرفه أن الياء لا تسكن (كتابةً) ولا تكسر فضربك المثل بالمساجد في غير محله
> 
> لكن عودا على بدء قولك أننا نستخدم جواري بدون إضافة هو قول غير صحيح



المقصد أن الياء ممدودة وليس عليها فتحة في حال كانت جواري مجروراً ومضاف.


----------



## Romeel

WadiH said:


> المقصد أن الياء ممدودة وليس عليها فتحة في حال كانت جواري مجروراً ومضاف.


أعتقد توجد لغتان هنا كلتاهما صحيحتان

جواريَ أحمد
جواري أحمد


----------



## Romeel

WadiH said:


> Is جواريَ recognized as valid? I thought جوارٍ was the only option.


Yes


Mahaodeh said:


> I thought so too. I thought الياء المفتوحة would be used if the word is definite: الجواري or جواريَ فلانٍ.


لقيت جواري  كالزهور


Romeel said:


> مررتُ بجواريَ أحمد.
> مررتُ بجوارٍ.


سمعت جواري  يغنين



Romeel said:


> ما أعرفه أن الياء لا تسكن (كتابةً) ولا تكسر فضربك المثل بالمساجد في غير محله
> 
> لكن عودا على بدء قولك أننا نستخدم جواري بدون إضافة هو قول غير صحيح


بل صحيح


----------



## Mahaodeh

Did you find a source?


----------



## WadiH

Romeel said:


> Yes
> 
> لقيت جواري  كالزهور
> 
> سمعت جواري  يغنين
> 
> 
> بل صحيح



هذا في حالة النصب ولكن نحن نتحدث عن حالتي الرفع والجر وهما اللتان يقع فيهما حذف الياء في الاسم المنقوص.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don’t know how I missed that, no wonder they sounded fine to me 🙂.


----------



## Romeel

WadiH said:


> هذا في حالة النصب


صحيح
يجب الحذر منك 


WadiH said:


> ولكن نحن نتحدث عن حالتي الرفع والجر وهما اللتان يقع فيهما حذف الياء في الاسم المنقوص.


يقول الفرزدق

فلو كان عبد الله مولى هجوته ... ولكنّ عبد الله مولى مواليا



Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t know how I missed that, no wonder they sounded fine to me 🙂.


انتبهي لما أكتبه فأنا كثير الخطأ


----------



## WadiH

Romeel said:


> يقول الفرزدق
> 
> فلو كان عبد الله مولى هجوته ... ولكنّ عبد الله مولى مواليا



Seems like this verse aroused some controversy.  Some say it was poetic license, others a لغة and others an opinion by the grammarians.


----------



## Ali Smith

What do you mean by "others a لغة"?


----------



## WadiH

A dialectical variant.


----------



## Ali Smith

But if مررت بجواري is "I passed by slave girls." how would you say "I passed by *my* slave girls."?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Ali Smith said:


> But if مررت بجواري is "I passed by slave girls." how would you say "I passed by *my* slave girls."?


مررت بجوارِيَّ

اسم منقوص with pronoun ـِي always results in ـِيَّ regardless of case, be it جرّ as in our case, or رفع, or نصب


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> But if مررت بجواري is "I passed by slave girls." how would you say "I passed by *my* slave girls."?


أو
مررتُ بجوار جوارِيَّ


----------

